# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  les 5 gros dfauts de l'iphone qui repoussent mon achat !

## clavier12AZQSWX

Je n'ai jamais achet d'iphone  cause de 5 dfauts qui perdurent depuis le premier modle et je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi Apple ne veut pas les rsoudre. Si vous savez si l'un d'entre eux va tre rsolu sur le iphone5, dites-le. 

premier gros dfaut iphone5 : il n'a pas de rcepteur FM 
Tous les autres smartphone ont un rcepteur fm voire RDS sauf l'iphone !pourquoi!? 
Pour couter la radio avec l'iphone tu dois casquer un abonnement 3g ou mendier du wifi pour couter la radio par internet ! 
bref faut tre riche ou bien placer pour bnficier de la radio sur son iphone ! 
Mme les vieux tlphone de 1995 ont un rcepteur fm !!!!!! 

second gros dfaut iphone5 : il n'a pas la fonction disque amovible (comprendre cl usb pour faire simple). 
Quand tu branches ton iphone sur ton ordi, qu'il soit windows ou linux ou pire que tu aies une chaines hifi usb-host et bun tu peux pas changer les fichiers musique, pas faire de copier coller. T'es foutrement oblig d'installer l'armada d'usine  gaz itunes et compagnies. Pire ! t'es quasiment oblig de dclar ton identit chez apple pour ouvrir ton compte itunes et enfin avoir accs  tes fichiers musicaux ou photo prises avec ton iphone ! c'est vraiment le comble de la mobilit ! 
si au moins la panoplie itunes,quicktime..etc tait rapide, pas bugge,  rapide sous windows et linux mais non! a plante tout le temps. Et pour les synchros.....pfff le truc le plus chronophage que je connais de ma vie ! 
Avec les windows phone, les android, mme les nokias symbian on a pas ce problme bon sens !!!! 

troisime gros dfaut iphone5 qui repousse mon achat d'iphone : il n'a pas de lecteur microsd ou sdcard ! 
C'est le comble, tu prends une photo avec ton super objectif ou tu filmes ta nice qui fait ses premiers pas. Pour l'imprimer avec une imprimante qui imprime via des sdcard ou autre, tu peux pas ! pour filer la vido  ta famille tu peux pas ! pour passer la vido sur ton tlviseur tu peux ! 
en plus les versions 32go sont toujours plus cher qu'une version 16Go + sdcard16 ! apple nous prend encore pour des vaches  lait. 
Alors chez ta famille ou chez tes potes d'installe la cargaison itunes et tu vous la souk sur le PC aprs car a installe plein de trucs qui servent  rien ! et la dsinstallation de tout a et quasiment impossible!  il reste toujours un truc itunes qui bloque ou bug ! 

quatrime gros dfaut iphone5 : le look ou plutt l'absence de look ! 
En 30 ans de vie, je crois que j'ai jamais vu un produit ne pas avoir de look et toujours ressembler  une porte de frigo dmonte pose  plat !  au prix o tu paies ton imachin, les design pourrait au moins apporter un look qui ressemble  autre chose qu'une plaque de cuisson ou qu' une twingo crase ! mon petit doigt me dit que c'est pour plaire aux femmes...mon autre petit doigt me dit que c'est pour faire marcher le business des accessoires (coques perso) dont apple prendrait une certaine marge... videment, plus le produit est "sans forme", plus l'ajout d'un accessoire d'habillage est faisable et facile pour un constructeur tiers... 

cinquime gros dfaut iphone5 : le prix ! plus cher que les autres!  
bun oui il est cher ! en moyenne presque 33% plus cher que les autres  puissance et fonctionnalit quivalente ! 
en plus on nous vente l'ventail et l'abondance des applications possible, mais chacun sait que les plus intressante sont payantes ! 

Oh je les vois venir les fanboys d'apple, chacun va venir et dire qu'en achetant un accessoires on peut remdier  ces dfauts. Sauf que a coute encore plus cher, qu'il faut trimbaler encore des choses ! 


je parle au prsent ou au futur pour l'iphone5! Et si je l'avais dj dans les mains, est-ce que j'crirais ce texte ?

----------


## shadowmoon

Une question :




> Je n'ai jamais achet d'iphone  cause de 5 dfauts qui perdurent depuis le premier modle et je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi Apple ne veut pas les rsoudre.


et sa rponse :




> en achetant un accessoires on peut remdier  ces dfauts.


Personnellement, je pense que c'est une stratgie marketing et commerciale pour obliger les "clients" (restons poli  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::aie:: )  acheter des quipements uniquement chez Apple.

Et la compagnie applique cette politique  large chelle, ils commercialisent des ordinateurs qui marchent presque exclusivement avec leur OS, leurs quipements ne sont quasiment utilisables  100% qu'avec leurs propres logiciels et autres accessoires ... 

Pour faire court, ils russi  mettre en place un beau circuit ferm.

Avis aux Apple fan, ceci est mon avis et uniquement mon avis, c'est en aucun cas une critique ou une attaque des mthodes employes par cette firme.

----------


## transgohan

> bref faut tre riche ou bien placer pour bnficier de la radio sur son iphone !


L'iphone n'est-il pas de marque Apple ? CQFD.  ::mouarf:: 




> il n'a pas la fonction disque amovible


La panoplie de logiciels propritaires qui fait on ne sait quoi derrire ton dos et collecte des donnes est on ne peut plus dans la politique de la boite. A noter que cela semble s'tendre  d'autres compagnies. On a d'ailleurs le mme rapport avec Android qui s'associe avec ton compte gmail.




> le prix ! plus cher que les autres!


Quand tout le monde aura compris que c'est la marque qui fait le prix... Apple a su crer un effet de mode qui fait que tout le monde veut ses produits. Combien de personnes en entreprises veulent un mac ou un iphone alors qu'ils savent mme pas quelle est la diffrence avec un PC ou un autre smartphone ?
J'ai vu ce matin une personne ayant reu un mac venir demander s'il tait possible de lui installer windows car elle arrivait  rien avec macOS... Mais pourquoi donc a-t-elle fait la demande d'un mac ??? Elle ne saurait nous rpondre je pense...

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> La panoplie de logiciels propritaires qui fait on ne sait quoi derrire ton dos et collecte des donnes est on ne peut plus dans la politique de la boite. A noter que cela semble s'tendre  d'autres compagnies. On a d'ailleurs le mme rapport avec Android qui s'associe avec ton compte gmail.


non, j'utilise une tlphone rcent android depuis plusieurs mois dans compte google dedans ! oui a tonne ! mais a marche bien ! on peutl'utiliser en disque usb sans souci.  noter que c'est un tlphone nu. peut-tre que ton raisonnement est bon sur les tlphones de orange,sfr..Etc.

----------


## transgohan

> non, j'utilise une tlphone rcent android depuis plusieurs mois dans compte google dedans ! oui a tonne ! mais a marche bien ! on peutl'utiliser en disque usb sans souci.  noter que c'est un tlphone nu. peut-tre que ton raisonnement est bon sur les tlphones de orange,sfr..Etc.


Tu n'as pas compris mon message, le fait de devoir associer ton compte google  ton tlphone revient au mme que d'utiliser un logiciel propritaire te demandant des informations personnelles pour s'ouvrir.

----------


## mala92

> Je n'ai jamais achet d'iphone  cause de *5* dfauts qui perdurent...


Tu bosses au Nouvel Observateur ?

Hier j'ai lu des titres comme :
- les 5 raisons pour lesquelles je n'achterais pas un iPhone 5
- les 5 alternatives  l'iPhone 5

 ::mouarf::

----------


## gangsoleil

On est deja trolldi ?

Sinon, je suis sur que tu trouves 5 raisons pour ne pas avoir n'importe quel smartphone.

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

qu'il est loin le temps o j'avais un spv sous windows mobile, anne 2003 je crois.
en ce temps l j'avais dj mes mails gratuitement sur mon mobile grce au service orange gratuit qui les envoy par SMS en configurant une boite externe.
En ce temps l c'tait gratuit...
il y avait mme la possibilit d'couter ses mails (lu par une charmante voix accaepella) gratutiement...
et dire qu'en ce temps l, j'tais bizarrement regard comme un geek-fou dans le bus quand j'utilisais intensment mon tlphone comme lecteur mp3,console de jeu,reader.
Maintenant c'est l'inverse: dans le bus, le train, tous le monde a la tte plie et les doigts occups.

Quand tu regardes bien les gens et leurs demande pourquoi ils ont choisi un iphone,ils te rpondent que c'est pour aller sur facebook ou lire leurs mails ou juste couter la musique. Ils ne savent pas qu'on peut aussi le faire avec d'autres appareils moins onreux (et plus compatible dirons-nous).

----------


## fregolo52

> Quand tu regardes bien les gens et leurs demande pourquoi ils ont choisi un iphone,ils te rpondent que c'est pour aller sur facebook ou lire leurs mails ou juste couter la musique. Ils ne savent pas qu'on peut aussi le faire avec d'autres appareils moins onreux (et plus compatible dirons-nous).


Ceci est un autre dbat.
Ca se rsume en 1 ligne :
Steve Jobs, le gnie du marketing (pas de linnovation), a su crer un besoin.

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

Rappel : nous sommes dans le forum " anecdotes en humour informatique" :;): 



> Ceci est un autre dbat.
> Ca se rsume en 1 ligne :
> Steve Jobs, le gnie du marketing (pas de linnovation), a su crer un besoin.


je n'appelle pas a du gnie marketing mais une prouesse mercantile pour ne pas dire un holocauste mercantile.Chaque jour, chaque heure, des ingnieurs commerciaux de Apple sont pays pour trouver des ides afin de te faire croire, te convaincre que tu as besoin de leurs produits. Ils invente une fonctionnalit qui est inutile (ou dj existente ailleurs) au dpart et ensuite ils trouvent le moyen de te faire croire que tu en as besoin, que tu vas gagner du temps.

Je prends parexemple  l'une des excuses les plus bidons que j'entends : "je suis en retard, je sais je suis dsol, mon mobile tait dcharg, j'ai pas pu consulter mon agenda et mes mails ".

Apple te fait croire que tu as besoin de son appareil pour grer un agenda, grer ta messagerie pendant que tu te dplaces ou en dehors du travail.
Le temps que tu ne prends plus  lire des mails au bureau ou  mmoriser ton agenda toi-mme, tu le perds dans la journe-off  consulter ton appareil, en fait tu perds ton indpendance personnelle (et certaines capacits intellectuelles d'organisation et de mmorisation). Et pendant ce temps au bureau, tu as 90% des dtenteurs d'iphones qui perdent 30s par ptits feux tous les quarts d'heure pour consulter des choses perso ou faire autre chose. La machine  caf est devenu une centrale d'ondes ou une aire blindest de sonnerie dbile. Avons-nous rellement besoin d'un smartphone au bureau ?


re-Rappel : nous sommes dans le forum " anecdotes en humour informatique"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kearz

Moi je peux donner 5 raisons pour lesquelles j'ai achet un blackberry et 5 raisons pour lesquelles je le regrette et 5 raisons pour lesquelles je le regrette pas du tout. 
Et aussi 5 raisons pour lesquelles j'ai envie de prendre un W8 phone. (quand ils sortiront)





> quatrime gros dfaut iphone5 : le look ou plutt l'absence de look ! 
> [...] qu' une twingo crase !


Je suis pas d'accord. J'aime bien le style du l'iPhone. Et au passage j'ai une twingo. (j'dois vraiment manquer le gout!)

Pour le reste je suis entirement d'accord. Un minimum de compatibilit a fait pas de mal..

----------


## fregolo52

> Je prends parexemple  l'une des excuses les plus bidons que j'entends : "je suis en retard, je sais je suis dsol, mon mobile tait dcharg, j'ai pas pu consulter mon agenda et mes mails ".


Euh ... Pourquoi un truc aussi complexe ? je dirais tout simplement :
Le matin : "je suis en retard, je sais je suis dsol, mon rveil (iPhone) n'a pas sonn."  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

> j'ai jamais vu un produit ne pas avoir de look et toujours ressembler  une porte de frigo dmonte pose  plat !  au prix o tu paies ton imachin, les design pourrait au moins apporter un look qui ressemble  autre chose qu'une plaque de cuisson ou qu' une twingo crase !


Epouse moi  ::lol::

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Euh ... Pourquoi un truc aussi complexe ? je dirais tout simplement :
> Le matin : "je suis en retard, je sais je suis dsol, mon rveil (iPhone) n'a pas sonn."


n'empche le truc de honte d'incomptent : le bug du rveil qui arrivent chaque anne !
mme bfmtv et itl en parlent  chaque fois !

----------


## tchize_

?Tu pourrais laborer, je comprend pas de quoi tu parle l.

----------


## math_lab

> ?Tu pourrais laborer, je comprend pas de quoi tu parle l.


C'est une histoire de fuseau horaire et de changement heure d't/hiver qui est mal gr qui fait que le rveil de l'iPhone sonne une heure trop tt/tard.

----------


## tchize_

au prix du bousin, il auraient pu corriger a  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bovino

Tiens, a me rappelle quelque chose : What it's like to own an Apple product

----------


## Peps16

> Je suis pas d'accord. J'aime bien le style du l'iPhone. Et au passage j'ai une twingo. (j'dois vraiment manquer le gout!)


Je t'encourage  voir le sketch de Danni BOON  ::):  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvyHnQRxm7U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvyHnQRxm7U[/ame]

----------


## NahMean

> premier gros dfaut iphone5 : il n'a pas de rcepteur FM 
> second gros dfaut iphone5 : il n'a pas la fonction disque amovible (comprendre cl usb pour faire simple).
> troisime gros dfaut iphone5 qui repousse mon achat d'iphone : il n'a pas de lecteur microsd ou sdcard ! 
> quatrime gros dfaut iphone5 : le look ou plutt l'absence de look ! 
>  cinquime gros dfaut iphone5 : le prix ! plus cher que les autres!


Ce n'est pas la peine de chercher des dfauts, il y en a, c'est sure mais tant que il y aura des gens qui campent devant les Apple Store a se geler les miches a 5 au petit matin pour un morceau de technologie qui sera obsolte dans quelques petites annes, c'est mort, l'argent rentre c'est tout ce qui compte.

Comme c'est dit plus haut c'est devenu un " besoin " ...

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Ce n'est pas la peine de chercher des dfauts, il y en a, c'est sure mais tant que il y aura des gens qui campent devant les Apple Store a se geler les miches a 5 au petit matin pour un morceau de technologie qui sera obsolte dans quelques petites annes, c'est mort, l'argent rentre c'est tout ce qui compte.
> 
> Comme c'est dit plus haut c'est devenu un " besoin " ...


ne t'inquite pas pour les faux sdf qui campaient devant. ils taient aux chauds avec leur i-tente, leur i-couverture. Majoritairement accessoiriss d'un laptop apple ou d'un ipod, je suppose qu'ils n'avaient pas de problme d'argent pour venir acheter l'iphone5  prix fort (nu, sans oprateur) directement aux mamelles.

ya une stats que je voudrais bien savoir et j'arrive pas  trouver sur le net, c'est parmis ,les acheteurs ou futurs d'iphone5, combien sont dj un iphone et combien c'est leur premier produit apple et combien c'est leur premier smartphone tout court.

----------


## shadowmoon

> ya une stats que je voudrais bien savoir et j'arrive pas  trouver sur le net, c'est parmis ,les acheteurs ou futurs d'iphone5, combien sont dj un iphone et combien c'est leur premier produit apple et combien c'est leur premier smartphone tout court.


a mintresse aussi ce genre de statistiques, je vais voir si je trouve quelque chose. En cas de russite, je vous en ferai part dans la suite de cette conversation.

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

compte tenu des ventes de smartphones (3/4 qui ne sont pas iphone),  mon avis il y a bcp d'volueurs (passage d'un ancien iphone vers le nouveau).

je me demande aussi combien de gens utilisent encore le tout premier modle...

l'autre info importante  trouver : quelle rpartition entre acheteur/dtenteur d'un modle nu et d'un modle issu d'un oprateur....

bizarre, on en parle jamais de cette rpartition quand on jette des fleurs  apple

----------


## tchize_

> je me demande aussi combien de gens utilisent encore le tout premier modle...


Aucun, la batterie est morte depuis le temps  ::aie::

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Aucun, la batterie est morte depuis le temps


Ahhh la fameuse batterie intgre de tous les iphones ! ah oui, je l'avais oubli celle, la fameuse batterie, pice matresse de l'obscolescence programme (pour pas dire force de renouvellement-rachat) de Apple !

c'est vrai, qu'il n'existe pas de garantie assez longue pour les iphones permettant de changer la batterie d'un iphone 1 qui a juste ce problme de batterie. Bien jou Apple!

Batterie intgre=obscolescence programme=forcer le conso  renouveller entirement son achat.
je crois vraiment que je vais le rajouter en 6me sempeternel dfaut des iphone

----------


## droggo

Soe,

Et un 6me dfaut, LE dfaut : c'est APPLE !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Soe,
> 
> Et un 6me dfaut, LE dfaut : c'est APPLE !


j'ai pas dit que Apple ne faisait pas de bon produit.
Au contraire, cette anne, ENFIN, l'ipod a un rcepteur FM !

----------


## droggo

Kei,

Je n'ai pas dit que le produit tait forcment mauvais, mais que c'est Apple, et a, a me fait fuir  toutes jambes, bien qu'ayant t parmi les promoteurs de la marque au dbut (y compris pour les premiers Mac), mais j'en t vite revenu en voyant l'volution de ces mmes Mac, surtout au niveau incompatibilit d'une machine  une nouvelle, et d'une version OS  la suivante.

----------


## tchize_

> Au contraire, cette anne, ENFIN, l'ipod a un rcepteur FM !


Ca peux arriver  tout le monde de se tromper. Il l'enlverons au prochain pour le remplacer par un rcepteur DAB  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

> Kei,
> 
> Je n'ai pas dit que le produit tait forcment mauvais, mais que c'est Apple, et a, a me fait fuir  toutes jambes, bien qu'ayant t parmi les promoteurs de la marque au dbut (y compris pour les premiers Mac), mais j'en t vite revenu en voyant l'volution de ces mmes Mac, surtout au niveau incompatibilit d'une machine  une nouvelle, et d'une version OS  la suivante.


le seul mac que j'ai eu c'tait un ibook power pc.

Trs bonne autonomie (6h en fonctionnement, 2 semaines en veille)
Un OS assez bien foutu au premier abord

mais
un matriel mal support sous linux (bon, passe encore, pas tout  fait leur faute)
un support catastrophique de java (et comme je ne travaille qu'avec a...)

----------

